
‘Bleak’ U.N. Report Finds World Heading to Climate Catastrophes - blondie9x
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/26/climate/greenhouse-gas-emissions-carbon.html
======
blondie9x
To all, because governments have mostly failed us on quick action I created a
climate pledge. It is open to feedback but I think starting with individual
commitments and sustainable lifestyles will help us move society forward as a
whole.

Governments are not moving quickly enough on climate change with small
incremental changes over time. However, people and organizations who champion
these efforts can pressure governments to drive faster change.

Climate Pledge

To protect humanity now and for the future of our posterity I am committing to
the following.

\- I pledge to limit eating red meat. I will restrict intake of cows and lambs
etc.

\- If I choose to have children, I will have 2 or less.

\- I will try to use cycling or mass transit options whenever possible and to
participate in efforts to expand transit.

\- I will restrict flying to only when necessary and try to limit flying to
only when no other choice is available. If I do fly I will try to offset all
emissions.

\- I will try my utmost to conserve energy and minimize use of heating and
cooling appliances.

\- I will try my best to limit energy use to renewable sources when I have the
choice. When I cannot choose I will fight for the ability to have this choice.

\- I will try to help those close to me understand these choices and the need
for those able, to also join the pledge.

\- I will only consume what I need. I will not perpetuate extravagance and
will only support companies who champion sustainable efforts.

\- I will do my best to strive for and support sustainable and minimalist
technology.

\- I will stay involved in the public discourse on environmental issues and
stay engaged on efforts to mitigate climate change.

